
Livestreams from 34th Chaos Communication Congress - d33
https://streaming.media.ccc.de/34c3
======
firloop
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16013960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16013960)

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7me5fs/34c3_st...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7me5fs/34c3_starts_today_live_streams/)

[https://lobste.rs/s/wa9bun/34c3_live_streaming](https://lobste.rs/s/wa9bun/34c3_live_streaming)

